# I'll Be Home For Christmas



## Battenkiller (Dec 16, 2011)

In our NEW home, that is.  

Closing is set for 11 AM, Dec. 20.  I'm so excited I could pee myself...

... but I won't.  :coolsmile:


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats. Get that microwave into the new place first.

And leave the Vig there as revenge on the landlord.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 16, 2011)

Go ahead and pee yourself my friend- you deserve it!

Congrats!


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 16, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Congrats. Get that microwave into the new place first.
> 
> And leave the Vig there as revenge on the landlord.



New place has a built-in microwave with external exhaust.

And the Vig... heck, he's _buying_ the freakin' thing from me.  Probably work one heck of a lot better than the barrel stove he recommended when we moved into the place 21 years ago.  :bug:

Gonna be a pellet pig for at least a while.  Nice Harmon P-61 in good shape comes with it, with almost three ton of pellets stacked in the basement.  So, there goes my "too dry" wood obsession.  I guess I'll have to get used to burning wood that is around 6-8% MC... and cut into rounds rather than split.  :coolgrin:


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 16, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> In our NEW home, that is.
> 
> Closing is set for 11 AM, Dec. 20.  I'm so excited I could pee myself...
> 
> ... but I won't.  :coolsmile:



December 20th Hanukkah begins at Sundown, congratulations.


gibir


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Dec 16, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats BK! I can't wait for some of the discussions in the Pellet Room in which you disect multiple brands of pellets and trace back the type of trees they came from 
Again, best of luck in the new home!


----------



## pen (Dec 16, 2011)

glad to hear it BK!

pen


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats to you and Lady BK--that timing is pretty special.  And those pellets will make a nice house-warming present.  Can't wait to see the result of your experiments building a holzhausen with them . . .


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 16, 2011)

:ahhh:    :cheese:  :wow:  :bug:  :coolgrin:  :coolcheese:  :coolsmile: 


As you can see. Glad for ya Batten!

I bet you can move in in two days. That should give you time to get the tree up!  :ahhh:


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats, man. Don't forget your pen, and do some stretches with your writing hand. I hate closing time. 
That P61 is a pretty big unit. Nice that it came with the place.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 16, 2011)

jeff_t said:
			
		

> Don't forget your pen, and do some stretches with your writing hand. I hate closing time.



They will give you plenty of pens. What you have to bring is the checkbook.


----------



## Agent (Dec 16, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> jeff_t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, things been tight with them in recent years.  The only pens you get now are the ones you quietly pocket on the way out the door.
Anywho, Congrats BK - We closed about this time last year - sure is nice to spend Christmas in your own place!


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 16, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> They will give you plenty of pens. What you have to bring is the checkbook.



I think we'll need to order new checks by the time we are done.  So far all the inspections, appraisals, lawyer, underwriter, deposit, and whatever have totaled over two grand.  We just found out we have to pay a full year in advance for homeowner's ins... about $700.  Then we have to buy what's left in their oil tank (no idea what that will cost us), and we lost the battle to have the current owners pay for the furnace repair - $500.  That's right, the bank is allowing us to buy a house with a defective heating system... right at the beginning of winter. 

Then there are the remainder of the closing costs.  Haven't got the figure on that yet, put they'll need whatever it is in a cashier's check.  Not sure what else, but I'm sure we'll find out in a couple days.  USDA "no money down" my arse.  I could get a nice used car with what we'll end up paying before we're done. 

So, yeah... I'm stealing a pen.  :coolsmirk:


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 17, 2011)

Open the get together with my standard line:

"I want everybody to know that I understand all of the great things you are doing for me today. But I also want you to understand that I am the only one in this room writing checks." Two different real estate agents have bought me dinner for that. At the last closing the broker couldn't hold it. She burst out laughing.

But to control a closing you have to be able and prepared to get up and walk. You don't have that option in this one so roll with the punches and get it done.

And be home for Christmas.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 17, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Then there are the remainder of the closing costs.  Haven't got the figure on that yet, put they'll need whatever it is in a cashier's check.  Not sure what else, but I'm sure we'll find out in a couple days.  USDA "no money down" my arse.  I could get a nice used car with what we'll end up paying before we're done.
> 
> So, yeah... I'm stealing a pen.  :coolsmirk:



There is more. Don't remember all of the things. I have to brush up before it every time. One though is that even though you won't be making the first months payment you have to pony up the interest until the first payment. Which pretty much amounts to a payment that early in a mortgage.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 17, 2011)

Congratulations BK. It has been a long wait.


----------



## Dix (Dec 17, 2011)

Allrighty to the BK's !!

Congrats !!

PS. BB's giving you some eggsellant advise


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 17, 2011)

Glad to hear. Congratulations.  Is there room for a wood shop at the new place?


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 17, 2011)

Ya! Wasn't this place the one with a wood shed already Bat? And a pellet stove? Damn. Hey Batten! He likes it. Hey Batten!  :lol:


----------



## jharkin (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats BK!! Certainly deserved with all you guys went through. Wait till you get the closing figures and they throw in prepaid interest and property taxes. On ours they even calculated our share of the yearly garbage fee to the day. Matter of fact we almost walked closing day on our lawyers advice as the sellers lawyer didn't cleanup some title issues...but they fixed it.

Btw the 20th is definately a good luck day. My twins turn 1 that day... may that date bring you all the hapiness it has brought us & merry Christmas to you & your family!


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 17, 2011)

jharkin said:
			
		

> Btw the 20th is definately a good luck day. My twins turn 1 that day... may that date bring you all the hapiness it has brought us & merry Christmas to you & your family!



Nice!  I'll be thinking of your younguns when they hand us the keys.  And Happy Birthday to them.  They must be up on their feet and walking around by now, pulling stuff off the counters and making a mess.  It's a beautiful time.  Cherish it.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Dec 17, 2011)

So happy to hear some good news BK...cheers to you and Rose.....


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats BK.  Best wishes in your new home and may you never buy one stinkin pellet :lol:


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 17, 2011)

That is great news! I wish you the best of luck with it. Post some pics ASAP. Just in time. Lady BK must be thrilled! Are you gonna be able to host the family for Christmas?


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 17, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> That is great news! I wish you the best of luck with it. Post some pics ASAP. Just in time. Lady BK must be thrilled! Are you gonna be able to host the family for Christmas?



Yup.  The whole fandamily will be there, even the youngest down in NC.  He's broke, so we had to buy a ticket for him at the last minute.  Cost almost $500 to fly him in and back.  Worth every penny to have him with us on our happy occasion. ;-)


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 17, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome Christmas for you guys!


----------



## Mr. Brownstone (Dec 18, 2011)

With mortgage rates this low, I would find it hard not to pay to .25-.50 of a point that it costs for a no-closing cost mortgage.  If I ever had five figures in my savings account maybe then I would pay the closing, but that usually isn't the case.  I have refinanced four times paying nothing but the appraisal fee.  I'm at about 5% on a 30 year note right now.
Congrats on the new house.  I love BB's line, if god-forbid, I ever have to go thru another closing, I will be sure to steal it!


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow BK, great news. Very happy for you and hope you can get in before Christmas. Is everything packed? :coolsmile:


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats ....and at the right time of the year...tax deductions !!


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 19, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta tell ya BK, that just made my Christmas.  So happy for you man.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind thoughts.    

We're all packed and waiting for moving day.  One of my son's friends will be helping out.  He's a bull of a young man.  I watched him work one hot July day and I thought, "I'd hire that kid on the spot."  Now it turns out I am.  With my brains and his brawn we should have the first truck packed and ready by noon.  Hopefully we can get two loads moved on Wednesday and come back for the outside stuff after Christmas.  

Then put my feet up, light a big Honduran stogie, pour a huge glass of scotch, and watch them pellets burn.  After this is over I'm sure I won't want to lift anything heavier than a bag of pellets for at least a few weeks.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 19, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the kind thoughts.
> 
> We're all packed and waiting for moving day.  One of my son's friends will be helping out.  He's a bull of a young man.  I watched him work one hot July day and I thought, "I'd hire that kid on the spot."  Now it turns out I am.  With my brains and his brawn we should have the first truck packed and ready by noon.  Hopefully we can get two loads moved on Wednesday and come back for the outside stuff after Christmas.
> 
> Then put my feet up, light a big Honduran stogie, pour a huge glass of scotch, and watch them pellets burn.  After this is over I'm sure I won't want to lift anything heavier than a bag of pellets for at least a few weeks.


Sounds good BK!  But I got a tell you, I won't be really happy 'till your burnin wood again.  Happy for you though!  Steve, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 19, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Sounds good BK!  But I got a tell you, I won't be really happy 'till your burnin wood again.  Happy for you though!  Steve, Merry Christmas!



Merry Christmas to you too, Steve!    

I'll tell you, I just won't know what to do with myself without the wood stove.  The routine is:

1. Think to check the stove

2. Pop open a beer on the way

3. Drink the beer while I mess with the stove.

That happens about three times between dinner and bed.  Now if I keep thinking of the stove and grabbing a beer but there's no stove to go to, that scene might repeat itself all evening long.  If that's the case, I just might top 300 pounds by April.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats BK . . . very happy for you and Lady BK . . . it has been a long, hard road you have traveled, but the end is in sight.


----------



## pen (Dec 19, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Then put my feet up, light a big Honduran stogie, pour a huge glass of scotch, and watch them pellets burn.  After this is over I'm sure I won't want to lift anything heavier than a bag of pellets for at least a few weeks.



With my luck I'd do the above, just get the cigar lit, just get a sip of scotch in me, and the pellet stove would go out  :shut:

Hope everything goes smoothly.

pen


----------



## Jags (Dec 19, 2011)

BK - at this point you deserve that big azz glass of scotch and a righteous gar to go with it.

Congrats, man.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, that was relatively painless.  Total due at closing...

$127.00

And I stole the pen, as promised.  :cheese:


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 20, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Well, that was relatively painless.  Total due at closing...
> 
> $127.00
> 
> And I stole the pen, as promised.  :cheese:


 Congratulations BK and thanks for the laugh  :snake:


----------



## Jags (Dec 20, 2011)

WHOOO HOOO!

Now to get the carving station setup, and the garage arranged and the pole barn set and,and,and...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 20, 2011)

Yehaw!  Take that, STFU bank.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 20, 2011)

Fantastic. A credit union. Much less painful than with a seller's settlement attorney.

Enjoy that house BK. And the pellet puppy. Take advantage of all of the Harman pellet stove experience in the pellet room.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Dec 20, 2011)

Now let the scientific studies begin on pelletz..... :lol: 
Just kiddin BK...I like your studies you know I do... ;-)


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas BK! Post up spme pics of the new place when you can. Even that silly pellet stove of yours.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 20, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas BK! Post up spme pics of the new place when you can.* Even that silly pellet stove of yours*.


 :snake:    :cheese:


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 20, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Even that silly pellet stove of yours.



He better better get good use out of it. He financed it for 30 years.  :ahhh:


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 20, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even better!     :cheese:  :snake: Knowing BK, he will figure out some way to make that sucker burn wood! ;-P


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 21, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At 4% I wish I could finance everything for 30 years.  ;-)


----------



## tickbitty (Dec 21, 2011)

Congrats, BK and family!  That looked like a super place to make a nice clean start!  
AND you got a PEN!! 
You better just start scrounging and putting up wood, it will be nice and seasoned by the time the pellets run out.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 21, 2011)

Sweet score . . . nice looking pen. 

Actually . . . this is a very nice way to end 2011 . . . and a nice way to end the saga that began so many months ago with what seemed to be very bad news . . . one door closes, another door opens -- and this door happens to be the one to your new home. 

I didn't mention it earlier because I was hoping things would go smooth . . . but when I went to my closing the home owner began blubbering and started to say she was having second thoughts about selling and how she had such great memories there . . . and so on and so forth . . . fortunately I used my Jedi Mind Powers on her to get her to sign the paperwork.


----------

